# Anybody know what this is?



## pine nut (Nov 20, 2011)

My wife's cousin found this in Kentucky on the family farm.  I told him I'd post the question to you guys.  There are pics of his arrowheads etc as well.  Thanks for your thoughts.  He thinks some sort of ceremonial stone.   Some of the heads are very nice and one looks like a single bevel head.  they are pretty large for arrowheads maybe atlatals?  Has places on the farm where there are buckets of chips.  His family goes back to George Rogers Clark.  Pretty neat!


----------



## Redbow (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll just say it looks interesting, I have no idea what it is. Hope someone chimes in soon...


----------



## deadgame (Nov 21, 2011)

I ain't never seen nothing like it. Bet nicodemus knows


----------



## Willjo (Nov 23, 2011)

That cross design shows up in several places in the book, SUN CIRCLES AND HUMAN HANDS, library of congress card number:57-12996. Plates 51 and 52 describe this cross and other symbols. It was something to do with the four points which the wind blew. I did not see anything the same shape as the piece you showed but there was other things with that symbol on them in the book.
  The book is a nice book and describes, and shows a lot of artifacts.


----------



## Lobo69ss (Nov 24, 2011)

It looks like it might be a net sinker... tied to the edge of a fishing net to hold it down  towards the bottom of the creek or whatever water the old ones were fishing in.  I`ve also seen them described as a loaf stone, but the function of that isn`t clear to me. If there were only one incised line I`d say that it could have been a weight for an atlatl (Bannerstone?)


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a 1742 third grade teaching aid for fractions.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 24, 2011)

It's the "x" piece to an early tic tac toe game...


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 24, 2011)

X2 on the net weight. It seems we have a few third graders posting also.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 25, 2011)

Either undrilled atlatl weight or net weight.  I'd go with atlatl.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 25, 2011)

Seeing these comments about a net weight, reminded me that it did seem like a heavier than expected rock.  It has a flat bottom an squared off ends and the "X" is pretty even on it.  

The arrowhead third from the right in the last picture was a single bevel on both edges.  It is easily seen in this picture.  The short bevel is to the left.  The other  side is of course the opposite.   Near Cadiz Kentucky


----------



## Son (Dec 3, 2011)

Heavier than the average stone? May be made of hematite. Could be a tie on bannerstone. Don't think they would go to that much trouble for a weight.
Beveled point is a Plevna, Early Archaic 7300 BC or so.

To find out if it's hematite, stick a magnet to it. If it sticks, you got it.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure what a banner stone is, but thanks for your answer.  I will check on it when I speak to him next!


----------

